# Member titles



## FaultException (Mar 9, 2012)

I've seen some members with custom titles, how do you set yours?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

You have to be a supporting member


----------



## runway (Apr 26, 2012)

Really very interesting forum for discussion. I like it.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm not a supporter and I do have a custom title. I think its based on post count I think. Unless its in reference to the "Members" thing, then I dunno.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

u have to have like 30 posts before you can change it..


----------



## Indirect (Sep 7, 2011)

Coming from an admin: "You have to have like...I dunno, like 30 posts" <-- basically what you sounded like lmao. But yeah, supporting member or 30 posts or so.


----------



## FaultException (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, poontab took care of it for me.


----------

